# Blazer® JHP .38 Special +P 125-Grain



## edknn123 (Apr 4, 2015)

Anyone have any idea how Blazer® JHP .38 Special +P 125-Grain performs in a snubby? Will it expand and would you use it for self defense? I know there are better options, but would these be a good reserve stock behind my 135 Gold Dots?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Blazer ammunition isn't really sold as defensive ammo; its intended use (according to the website, and the info on the boxes in my ammo drawer) is for training and practice with a similar, yet cheaper load. In my opinion, as a cheap practice/training load, it may not receive all the same QC inspection/checks that the more expensive personal defense ammo gets, and in the past, I think Blazer has used older/obsolete bullets that had been replaced by new bullets in their parent company's premium defensive loads. So, no, I wouldn't recommend carrying it.

Having said that, a handgun loaded with ANY ammo is probably better than an empty gun, a sharp stick or sharp words for defensive uses. If your life is worth defending, it's worth defending with high-quality ammo designed and intended for personal defense.

The Blazer website:

Blazer - Handgun ammo


----------



## edknn123 (Apr 4, 2015)

Thanks, I have an ample supply of 135 gr Gold Dots for carry. Just bought these for a reserve just in case situation like a SHTF incident where ammo could be hard to get. Got them for $17.99/ box of 50 free shipping. Will never use in place on my Gold Dots unless no better hollow point ammo is available.


----------

